# Handi



## ken6530 (Jan 17, 2011)

Whats going rate in Savannah Ga.Rip and Replace 20 year 3 Tab?


----------



## kadesmith (Jan 19, 2011)

Call some local roofers and ask, they'll know much better than any of us around this board.


----------

